# My Cruze thought I moved to the Arctic...



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow, that's crazy! Let's hope it isn't anything costly, and an easy fix.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Wow, that's crazy! Let's hope it isn't anything costly, and an easy fix.


I suspect a short in the connection at the sensor or a faulty sensor. The power socket probably needs replacing, and the rear drum is a known issue. All very inexpensive replacements.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Clearly you need to stop driving your car in Antarctica. -40F? tisk tisk sir. Hope all is quick fix.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

I knew you were cool but this is ridiculous. LOL.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Iceman! 

Hope the issues get resolved. Agreed the defogger on a humid day is a safety issue, since the windshield doesn't clear itself that well.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Not sure if I'd prefer -40 or this (it was 80 outside):










The temp sensor is basically a resistance sensor, and it looks like yours is getting a bad connection and has nothing to measure.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

XR, so now you gonna name your Cruze "Birdseye"?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

This thread has made me laugh so hard at work lol. Thanks guys.

Anyways... Andrei, you planning on insulating more with such a cold car? 

Yeah that was horrible.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Anyways... Andrei, you planning on insulating more with such a cold car?


McDonalds would be glad to help him with that.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

_"Would you like some *cold* coffee or french fries to go with that *warm* milkshake and sundae?"_


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Must of been one of those < unitless measurements >


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Please let me know when you are able to get this issue looked at and resolved and of course let me know if you need my assistance at all. Have a great weekend! (Of course we will be here on the weekend if you need us) 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have learned it is always important to dress in layers.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

XR: I take it you didn't get your car back on Friday?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> XR: I take it you didn't get your car back on Friday?


I did. They had to wait to get parts. I'm dropping it back off tomorrow morning. 

The ambient temp sensor is defective so they're replacing it. 

The fuse was blown on the accessory plug.

The rear drums and shoes are getting replaced.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Rear drums and shoes - how many miles do you have on your car?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> Rear drums and shoes - how many miles do you have on your car?


27,600 miles. They are getting replaced as the pulsating became more annoying. I knew from day 1 when I tried to adjust them that they were warped but didn't bother to take it in. There is a specific TSB about this.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> 27,600 miles. They are getting replaced as the pulsating became more annoying. I knew from day 1 when I tried to adjust them that they were warped but didn't bother to take it in. There is a specific TSB about this.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Thanks - I'm rolled 28,000 miles yesterday and don't have any pulsing.


----------

